# Solved: cell phone help



## big buda (Aug 16, 2008)

hey 

recently my cell phone just died for absolutly no reason
i tried to turn it on but it wouldnt and it has been on the charger all night
so i poped out the battery and poped it back in the screen and everything light up then just died.i hav no idea wut going on. any help would be nice.


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

Sounds like your battery went dead. Take it to a local branch of your service provider they can help you further.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It could be that the battery is defective and won't hold a charge.

First step would be a new battery.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

If there is not enough power to get the phone to come on, then it sounds like a battery issue. Is there a way to test the power adapter to assure you are getting the proper voltage?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Amazing.... three of us posting at the same time; essentially the same suggestion.

Brilliant minds travel in packs, I guess!!


----------



## big buda (Aug 16, 2008)

ok i whent to the local dealer and they said the repair would cost so much i would be better off buying a new phone. so im at a total losss


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What kind of diagnostics did they perform to determine this? It would seem from your description here that you simply need a new battery. It shouldn't be that expensive. What is the make and model of the phone? Has it been damaged in any way? Exposed to extreme temperatures? Water? Dropped?


----------



## big buda (Aug 16, 2008)

well when i whent to the dealer they said my warrenty had expired and for a repair they would hav to send it away which would when its all said and done would cost a bunch of money that i dont have. the phone is a samsung flip phone kinda older, i happend when i dropped it on the floor. but i hav also dropped it numerous other times and nothing like this has ever happend b4


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Gee. How did I know that.  People probably wouldn't have been so quick to recommend a simple battery replacement if you had mentioned the phone's been dropped numerous times. I wouldn't spend money on a battery at this point. You'll have to replace the phone.


----------



## big buda (Aug 16, 2008)

so basicly the phone is done then right?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

big buda said:


> so basicly the phone is done then right?


I'm afraid so. Those things are made so inexpensively that it's not worth trying to repair. You can treat yourself to a new one, or look online to purchase a used one.

If you think you're going to keep the phone a while, you are going to have to have service. So, most offer a free phone with two year agreement.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you dropped it, and then it failed, it's probably not the battery.

Didn't you think that was key information? 

Some days I wonder why I do this.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Drabdr said:


> Amazing.... three of us posting at the same time; essentially the same suggestion.
> 
> Brilliant minds travel in packs, I guess!!


Battery packs


----------



## big buda (Aug 16, 2008)

well guys thanks for the help i got a used phone from my friend who dont use it any more. as for the dead phone i found out the the battery is still good so something else whent wrong with the phone. so il,l just use the battery as a spare.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, dropping it a few times will do that.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

big buda said:


> well guys thanks for the help i got a used phone from my friend who dont use it any more. as for the dead phone i found out the the battery is still good so something else whent wrong with the phone. so il,l just use the battery as a spare.


Well... thanks for checking in with us.:up: As you probably well know, we have become a throw-away society. There are very few small-medium electronic devices that you can get repaired. It's just better to replace them most of the time when there is a known problem.


----------

